# My four lovely ladies



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, originally I only had the two first ones, Rose (white one) and Doctor (black one):



And this past week, I acquired two more, named Kethry (the dominantly coloured one), and Muffin (the lighter one):



Rose and Doctor are in my 20G tank, while Kethry and Muffin are in my QT cage currently - I'm hoping that the four of them get along when I start introductions in a few weeks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Congrats and good luck


Thank you.  I'm excited to get them hand tamed - however, both Kethry and Muffin seem mildly resistant, but I'm sure with time and patience they'll come around.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I love close ups... darling girls!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Liking the names Doctor and Rose, I can't seem to remember the 'Muffin and Kethry' episode though  :lol:


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

AWWW so cute.

Quick question. Where did you get the cute little wheel the little ones are playing on? Is it big enough for a full grown mouse?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Demonic Hope said:


> AWWW so cute.
> 
> Quick question. Where did you get the cute little wheel the little ones are playing on? Is it big enough for a full grown mouse?
> 
> Thanks


Well, I think I actually bought that particular wheel at petco - but currently their website is down, so I can't double check that. :lol: As for whether a full grown mouse can use it - they can, but I wouldn't advise it. Rose is my wheel-runner, mainly, and originally it was for their tank - and she basically refused to use it, and started running the wheel again when I bought them a silent spinner to replace the mesh one.

Problem with it is that it's a smaller wheel, so they have to curve with the wheel as opposed to running straight, which likely wasn't comfortable or good for them. So if you get one, I'd only use it for smaller mice, and/or for temporary housing (traveling, QT, etc)

From what I can tell, looking at Amazon, there is a bigger version of it, but whether it'd be suitable to adult mice, I don't know. 
Could one of you others possibly say? Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Ware-ManufaCountu ... 006G0FO04/


----------

